# Med Combos



## hd83 (Jan 10, 2006)

Hi! I've read some med combos on here that worked for people in alleviating their dp/dr. These combos include: Effexor, Tegretol, Valium, and Seroquel. Another combo I found was: Lamictal, Neurontin, Paraxotine, Naloxone, and Klonopin. Has anyone had success with any kind of combination of these meds? I am currently on 1 mg Klonopin, 300 mg Effexor XR, and have been on 300 mg of Lamictal for a week now. I've also heard that Neurontin and Lyprica (spelling?) are also very helpful.

Also, does anyone know how long it takes for drugs like Lamictal to start working? Is it 4 to 6 weeks like SSRI's? Any input would be greatly appreciated!!

Thank you!


----------



## hd83 (Jan 10, 2006)

Could those of you who've had success with med combos please give me some advice for what has worked for you (not things that haven't worked or didn't help at all). Any advice would be very much appreciated!


----------



## Dreamer (Aug 9, 2004)

See PM to you.
D


----------

